# a different dip



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I decided to get my stock painted/ dipped and wanted something different than just another camo pattern .I looked at about a million different options and decided on this one . I think it turned out pretty well .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like it. Looks really good and it's not the same old camo stuff. Where'd you find it?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it looks great!
A good choice for sure.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> I like it. Looks really good and it's not the same old camo stuff. Where'd you find it?


A local guy did the work but I found the pattern online , can't remember the name of it but I'll see if I can find it again for you .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*looks Great---------------------------sb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> I like it. Looks really good and it's not the same old camo stuff. Where'd you find it?


Called skullworks on black WTP 599


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I like that one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great choice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One in a million personalized just for you! Hope it's drool proof.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Looks awsome!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good choice.


----------



## spencebot22 (May 21, 2015)

... the rifle stand looks great too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx spence , thought it kinda matched the pattern . It's my archery muley from last fall .


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

That camo is totally cool!! Very nice looking rig!!


----------

